# Turned mallet.



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2020)

I had a need for a large mallet but realized I dont have one. So today I made one.
Used a wallnut pepper mill blank from my stash, nice thick one.


 I cut about a 10" piece off and then ripped the sapwood off of that.


 A few passes on the jointer cleaned it up and squared it for layout lines.


 Next I bored a 1" hole in it for the handle. Easier to center it while it's still square and flat.


 Mounted it between centers.


 Proper attire for turning, lol. Ready to get busy making chips fly.


 A little over 6" long. I just used a Japanese pull saw to cut the nubbins off.


 
More to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2020)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2020)

Next I worked on the handle part of the mallet.
I selected a piece of dunno wood, I think its maple but not really positive on that at this point. I mounted it between centers just to make it round.


 After I roughed it round I mounted it in a chuck. The reason I do that is so I can check the fit of the head on the handle as I turn it to size. Now I can pull the head off and slide the tailstock back in place to finish the work on the handle.


 All shaped and sanded. I taped of the tennon before finishing the handle so I wouldn't get any on the bare wood tennon so the glue will stick.


 Very unusual piece of wood, might be a soft maple. Has the Ray's like a maple.


 Here it is all finished and ready to be parted off. I used a pull saw to cut it free. I added some groves for a better grip.


 I cut a notch on the bandsaw for the wedge. Notice where the tennon meets the handle I dont make a squared off cut there but more of a cove joint or a fillet. I think that makes it stronger and less likely to break at a sharp corner.


 Cherry scrap for the wedge. The handle is glued up and the wedge driven in.


 Nice size and it fits my hand well


 Basicly all done, just going to let the glue dry overnite before I sand the handle flush. Dwarfs my other mallets, lol. Kind of a Thors hammer size. 



It was a fun project for something that I have needed for awhile. Took about 4 hours total from the time I walked into the shop. I like one day projects!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice looking thumper!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Nice looking thumper!


I call it a whammer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 27, 2020)

Are you going to set some rail road ties with that thing? That’s huge. Thanks for the learnin.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2020)

You're a moderator....you should name it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 27, 2020)

Too nice to actually use...beautifully done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Too nice to actually use...beautifully done!!


Thanks, but I'll be using it. If I destroy it I'll make another one.


----------



## TimR (Mar 27, 2020)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 27, 2020)

Very nice looking mallet! But I'm curious now, what in the world do you "need a large mallet" for?

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2020)

Persuading things....lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 27, 2020)

Congrats of finishing a long overdue project! Looks great! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2020)

tocws2002 said:


> Very nice looking mallet! But I'm curious now, what in the world do you "need a large mallet" for?
> 
> -jason


And also for morticing chisels, they seem to require more of a whack! So I'll let gravity help me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2020)

@Tony gave me a piece of osage orange that I may cut into and laminate up to make another mallet. I'll see how the walnut holds up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> View attachment 183199



Oh snap! The rikon is outa the box!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice job and thanks for the pictorial.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 27, 2020)

Nicely done and thanks for the tutorial. Next months club challenge is to turn a hammer or a mallet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 28, 2020)

Good looking thumper. I like your idea of using a chuck for fitting the handle .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh snap! The rikon is outa the box!!!


I guess you missed the long awaited unveiling.
https://woodbarter.com/threads/my-new-shop.15684/reply?quote=574690


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 28, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I call it a whammer!


 mailet gross when your this close to Quebec .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 29, 2020)

Very cool and it looks awesome! I love the tutorial. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

